# 2003 Passat Wagon V6 30V Maintenance Schedule



## photousa (Dec 31, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can find a dealer or service manual maintenance schedule for a 2003 VW Passat Wagon with a V6 30V engine in it? Thanks


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: 2003 Passat Wagon V6 30V Maintenance Schedule (photousa)*

Bentley manual has maintenance schedule...not much to do except oil/filter, cabin filter every year, and brake fluid flush every two years..untill about 50K..then do fuel filter, trans fluid change, flush power steering fluid, spark plugs. I'd do coolant at about 7 years or so...VW says lifetime..but then they want you to buy new car, so long term reliability isn't key motivation of their published maintenance schedule..more like keep cost of ownership number low for Consumer REports!


----------

